# Adults only resorts or.....



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Next spring me and my wife have 20 years of happy marrige  
So, I was thing to go only 2 of us to some romantic destination....
Possible options:
1. Adults only resorts 
2. Independent trip to Europe
3. Organized tour in Central/South America

I think that I'd prefer option 1. (want more to relax tham to run to see attractions ).
So, I was wondering if anyone had experience with Adults only resorts?
On the first sight there are plenty of them in Jamaica, some in Mexico and few in Punta Cana......there is Sandals chain, couples chain etc... Also I've resorts that only for couples and just for adults....
Also, on 1 hand we don't want resorts with bunch of 20 y.o. "adults", on other hand - 
we don't want resorts full with seniors....
Any suggestions?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Been to adults only resorts, loved them!

Been on independent trips to Europe, loved them!

Never taken an organized tour although been to South and Central America, independent trips.

Ocho Rios is nice for the Couples resort. You'll get some 20-somethings but they will be couples.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

The more expensive the resort, the less likely that it will be filled with young people. 

We splurged on a trip to The Body Holiday in St Lucia, which is an adults-only resort, a few years ago. It was a good mix of ages. I can't say I felt the crowd was overly young or overly old.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I know a clothing optional place in St.Maartan lol


----------



## Sustainable PF (Nov 5, 2010)

Spudd said:


> The more expensive the resort, the less likely that it will be filled with young people.


Well said. My wife and I attended an adults-only resort in Cayo Coco Cuba for our honeymoon. We picked a place that was higher and price and featured older folks on their website. We also picked a place w/o a night club on site.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

marina628 said:


> I know a clothing optional place in St.Maartan lol


I think that majority of real adults only resorts have clothing optional beaches  or may be you talking about clothing optional for everything , not only beaches?! than it's too much 
btw, when we've been to Spain, i noticed that all public beaches there - clothing optional 
And I talk about real adults only, as there are some that just pretend to be.... for example in Punta Cana there is adult only Bahia Principe Ambar , but it's located together with 2 family resort, and everyone can go anywhere, so there is not a real difference....


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Sustainable PF said:


> Well said. My wife and I attended an adults-only resort in Cayo Coco Cuba for our honeymoon. We picked a place that was higher and price and featured older folks on their website. We also picked a place w/o a night club on site.


Young people (20's) aren't all that bad. Some can be a bit obnoxious, but they can also bring energy.

When I went to Cuba, I barely noticed the teenagers around. Generally each age group would gravitate to a particular area with "their own kind"


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

In any case we don't want to go for this occasion to Cuba, I've been there more that in downtown Toronto (even though live in GTA) 
Would prefer, Jamaica, St. maarten, St. Lucia, Aruba, Antigua.... less favoritable Mexico or Dominican rep


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

We just got back from St.Maartan and we went to the beach next to the clothing optional beach lol.Why do people who really should cover up insist and letting it all hang out.We were property searching and there is a Clothing optional community there as well ,big pass on that lol


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

marina628 said:


> Why do people who really should cover up insist and letting it all hang out.


I'm still traumatized from sitting on the Toronto Subway, circa 1979, across from a fat girl in a mini skirt......"My eyes, my eyes!" :eek2:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

I think this thread should go to the Basement (aka as General Discussion) section of this forum since it reads as "*Adults only *resorts... " rather suggestive/x-rated to me. Besides what does it have to do with Frugality anyways? :biggrin:


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Beaver101 said:


> Besides what does it have to do with Frugality anyways?


Clothless vacations are extremely frugal.
Just imagine...no shopping required.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ya, but the airfares, margaritas, etc. all cost a bundle ... or are you telling me these vacationers go through airport scanners Adam & Eve way? :biggrin:


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> Besides what does it have to do with Frugality anyways? :biggrin:


Sounds like people are saving their clothing allowances?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> Would prefer, Jamaica, St. maarten, St. Lucia, Aruba, Antigua....


How about Barbados/Bermuda, have you been there already?


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Tobago?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fdmx16Ybh28


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Beaver101 said:


> or are you telling me these vacationers go through airport scanners Adam & Eve way?


Sure, why not.
No beeping scanners, smooth passage through security checks.

Actually, the most frugal vacation would be a clothless staycation.
Neighbors may not share the same "view", of course.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> How about Barbados/Bermuda, have you been there already?


No, but when I googled for adult only AI resorts, I got only resorts in Jamaica, Mexico and Dominican.... if you know some good one , please send me message  ... or looks like same ppl are offended by the topic...

P.S. For me, frugality is getting the best value for the less money


----------



## Itchy54 (Feb 12, 2012)

My favourite Mexican spot....Huatulco! A secrets resort just opened there two years ago and it is lovely, spectacular private beach...
Great early winter weather, unlike the Mayan riviera or pv areas, not very touristy yet , you will find no American restaurant chains or stores, and some amazing beaches! Great people, fun little towns in the area and good snorkelling.
Got my condo booked for December as that is what we prefer but I hear Secrets is nice, very nice.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

marina628 said:


> We just got back from St.Maartan and we went to the beach next to the clothing optional beach lol.Why do people who really should cover up insist and letting it all hang out.We were property searching and there is a Clothing optional community there as well ,big pass on that lol


Yeah...the people that could go without clothes are rarely the folks that do!


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Loved St. Martin. You must do the runway beach. Google it and watch the Youtubes.

The jetblast from the KLM 747 taking off singed the hairs on my arms LOL.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

My Own Advisor said:


> Yeah...the people that could go without clothes are rarely the folks that do!


MOA, it's maybe true in NA , I've seen such folks in Oregon clothes optional hot springs.... but on public beaches of Sitges , Spain "the people that could go without clothes" - were without it


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

gibor said:


> Next spring me and my wife have 20 years of happy marrige
> So, I was thing to go only 2 of us to some romantic destination....
> Possible options:
> 1. Adults only resorts
> ...


Congrats on the 20 years. 

I did an AI at an all adult resort last year with as a ladies trip in Mexico. (We were all taking a kid free vacation and didn't want to see other kids).

We thought it was great. If you pick a higher end resort, you will get very few 20 years, unless they are with their parents. You will get a lot of couples and honey mooners, which is really what you are. No problems with seniors, just a lot of honey mooners, and people with older grown children. 

The one we did was a smaller resort, and I loved it compared to the bigger ones. Ours called 'Secret's' They did have a side where kids were allowed on their sister resort.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Outdoor Adventure Travel organizes high end trips to South America and Africa. Age range is 40 to 60.


----------



## Money We Have (Mar 20, 2014)

It really depends on your travel style. Is a resort what you want, or do you want adventure after 20 years of marriage?

There are some great adventure travel companies out there if you want to do some adventure travel with a group to South America. The 2 biggest being Intrepid Travel and G Adventures. The groups tend to be a bit younger but the nice thing is they are small groups and everyone shares a passion for travel.

I did one with Intrepid to Jordan/Egypt and had a great time.

I also did South America with just my wife and I a few years back and found the planning process was quite easy, that being said she speaks perfect Spanish.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Money We Have said:


> I did one with Intrepid to Jordan/Egypt and had a great time.


I somehow get the feeling that Gibor might pass on this one. :wink:


----------



## Money We Have (Mar 20, 2014)

Nemo2 said:


> I somehow get the feeling that Gibor might pass on this one. :wink:


Ha but Luxor has some amazing resorts and great ruins to see =D


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Money We Have said:


> Ha but Luxor has some amazing resorts and great ruins to see =D


Agreed....but I believe Gibor is ex-IDF or somesuch.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nemo2 said:


> Agreed....but I believe Gibor is ex-IDF or somesuch.


Nemo2, you read too much of western propoganda  In 1994 when I was working in Israeli police , I visited Egypt for about 10 days  In later 90's during our vacation in Eilat, we just went to Taba to play casino ... Also 3 times I visited Coral Island belonged to Egypt...
In any case, I think for our 20 years aniversary we'll stick to some high end Adults or better Couples only resorts, like Sandals Coupls or Negril Couples Jamaica or maybe Desire in Cancun....
Organized tour for Central/South America we'll do probably later with our 13 y. o. daughter .... or instead of it I also have some plans for individual European tours 
2 weeks Belgium/Holland or Crovatia (Dubrovnik/Zadar) with rental car ; Madrid without car; Rome/Venice, Ireland .... too many plans and ... not enough time.....


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Money We Have said:


> Ha but Luxor has some amazing resorts and great ruins to see =D


btw, didn't get impressed by Egypt at all... The only place in Egypt I'd like to visit in future - Sharm el-Sheikhat and Dahab areas in South Sinai.... one of the best Corals reefs


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

gibor said:


> Nemo2, you read too much of western propoganda


Well, it's been 32 years since I was in Israel, and 51 years since I was in Syria/Iraq/Iran. :biggrin:


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nemo2 said:


> Well, it's been 32 years since I was in Israel, and 51 years since I was in Syria/Iraq/Iran. :biggrin:


Never been in those "nice" countries "Syria/Iraq/Iran" and no desire to visit 

btw, my dream vacation is couple of months in NZ...


----------



## Money We Have (Mar 20, 2014)

gibor said:


> btw, didn't get impressed by Egypt at all... The only place in Egypt I'd like to visit in future - Sharm el-Sheikhat and Dahab areas in South Sinai.... one of the best Corals reefs


I was near Dahab and quite liked it since it was basically a do absolutely nothing part of the trip. Cairo itself was meh, pyramids / museum were cool but the rest was just okay. Luxor I loved since the ruins / history were amazing and you would visit early in the morning, come 2pm when the sun was at its peak we were lounging by the pool. Helps that I went during the crisis and prices were down.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Money We Have said:


> I was near Dahab and quite liked it since it was basically a do absolutely nothing part of the trip. Cairo itself was meh, pyramids / museum were cool but the rest was just okay. Luxor I loved since the ruins / history were amazing and you would visit early in the morning, come 2pm when the sun was at its peak we were lounging by the pool. Helps that I went during the crisis and prices were down.


I mentioned Sharm el-Sheikhat and Dahab strictly because of beach activities.... I've been close to this area and anorkelling there simply amazing, much better that at any Caribean place I've been to.... Would like to do scuba diving there....
Piramids, ruins and generally Egypt didn't impressed me at all , I think it was the most boring trip of my life, even though it was extremely cheap (just took bus from Tel Aviv)... In this region, we liked Turkey much more.... (don't even speak about Israel  - Jerusalem is must visit place for everyone)


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

gibor said:


> Jerusalem is must visit place for everyone)


Agreed.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

gibor said:


> Piramids, ruins and generally Egypt didn't impressed me at all , ..............................- Jerusalem is must visit place for everyone)


Agree on both counts, although we have made a mistake of sticking around Cairo and pyramids and didn't go south, an error I hope to correct in the future.

Old city Jerusalem one of the most beautiful places I have seen.


----------



## Money We Have (Mar 20, 2014)

gibor said:


> I mentioned Sharm el-Sheikhat and Dahab strictly because of beach activities.... I've been close to this area and anorkelling there simply amazing, much better that at any Caribean place I've been to.... Would like to do scuba diving there....
> Piramids, ruins and generally Egypt didn't impressed me at all , I think it was the most boring trip of my life, even though it was extremely cheap (just took bus from Tel Aviv)... In this region, we liked Turkey much more.... (don't even speak about Israel  - Jerusalem is must visit place for everyone)


Just got back from Istanbul and can agree it was amazing. I do agree the pyramids were underwhelming, we much preferred our time in Jordan.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Money We Have said:


> Just got back from Istanbul and can agree it was amazing. I do agree the pyramids were underwhelming, we much preferred our time in Jordan.


Actually we've been in Turkey southern part : Anatalia and other smaller places, would lile to vist also Istanbul in future.... I've heard many people that Perta in Jordan is really nice, but just didn't have time to visit,... left Israel shortly after peace agreement....

_Old city Jerusalem one of the most beautiful places I have seen. _ a lot of beautiful places in Israel, but if I'd select top 3 , except Jerusalem.... it's Dead Sea + Ein Gedi/Masada and Eilat/Red Sea


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

My wife and I went to an adults only all inclusive resort in Mexico and loved it. We went during spring break when many kids were travelling with their families and we knew the resorts that weren't adults only would be packed with kids. Nothing wrong with families, just a different vibe. And since my wife teaches elementary school she didn't want to seem like she was surrounded by kids while on vacation.

I'd recommend an adults only resort for sure.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

_Nothing wrong with families, just a different vibe. _ Exactly  Also I'm thinkin...g about couples ,only, as I don't want to see drunk single males going around and trying to impress everyone ... the only thing about couples only resort.. I'd like to be in resort with majority of couples in 30's - 50's , that have good animation team o the beach , some night entertainment etc...


----------

